# pregnant photos



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi, just wondered how big bitches get before theythe pups are due, How big do staffs get. Does anyone have any photos they want to share of there heavy pregnant bitches please, thanks so i can get a idea. Tia is really filling out and she has 2 half weeks left.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

No staffies but this is one of my whippet bitches Rosie she was about 7/8 weeks pregnant and whelped 10 pups 6 days early. She was that big she could hardly walk









and this is her mother Tegan before she whelped 8 she was about 7 weeks 









Rosie again


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

heres some of my staffie 10 days before the puppies are due




























she doesnt look that big but she is normally a very slim dog so she looks massive to me


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

How many pups did she have?
Tias mum went out sidewards she was like a barrell lol.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> How many pups did she have?
> Tias mum went out sidewards she was like a barrell lol.


she hasnt had them yet 9 days 2 go ! shes going round and down wards lol 
will let you no how many she has Estimate is 6 -8


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes please keep me updated Tia has about 16 days to go she was scaned and they could see 6 but said there could be more lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Yes please keep me updated Tia has about 16 days to go she was scaned and they could see 6 but said there could be more lol


ave u got more pregnant pics of tia for us to see


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Toyah about 10days before pups born


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

hopefully this works

Tia at 6 weeks


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

yippee thanks clueless for the help


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

wow tia is getting big aint she....for 6 weeks shes a nice lil size.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> yippee thanks clueless for the help


No Probs, she looks as if she has sprung at the ribs as well, so I will say maybe 7 pups


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> hopefully this works
> 
> Tia at 6 weeks


i think they may be more than 6 pups -she is a good size and looking well


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Bless her she does look bigger than Tarro but she looks like she was bigger to begin with as well ! I'd guess that shes having 8. Tarro is also carryin them up high if that makes a difference thats why we dont no how many are in there lol think they have moved a bit lower now thou wen they move around they feel lower down !


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

My female carried her litter rite up in the ribs...i thort she had less then the last litter but she ended up wiv one more then the last lot yet she looked smaller seconed time round...so size can be deceiving


----------



## growler1961 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here is Magic the day before she had a litter of 7
Scarlet is a friends bitch that had 8


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Lilly my bulldog 2 days before she had 11 babies


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

It makes you wonder how they don't burst lol 

I've got some of mine somewhere,but I think there up the loft


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Mel
Did she have them normally or have a c-section? she looks huge


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well when i took Tia for her scan they had a feel and could not even feel them and they said they were hi up still will have to wait and see.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just found a piccy of our Maizie.. this is about a week before she was due. You couldn't tell she was going to have 9 and the vet certainly didn't feel 9..










I can't believe the size of Lily the bull dog it look like each pup is sticking out.


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

millymolly she had a section she was huge when we had her scanned we was told 5 but we new there was more she could hardly walk in the last week and couldnt lay down proper i had to buy one of the blow up beds it was the only thing that she could lay on bless her


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the photos keep them comming in its good to see what they look like and how many pups they have.


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

luvly pics every one of your pregnant ladies Im going to have a guess and say Tias having 9


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for all your pic they are lovely anyone else have any


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tia 7 weeks


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

It amazes me these dogs dont burst bless them  Tia's lookin good hun and all the other pic's are lovely


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks but im worried she has another 2 weeks of getting fatter lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Thanks but im worried she has another 2 weeks of getting fatter lol


Bless her she'll struggle to walk


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Thanks but im worried she has another 2 weeks of getting fatter lol


how many weeks before she started to show?

she is getting a big belly..........


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

it must of been around 40 days i think when i took her to her scan coz i did not know if she was pregnant or not then after the scan she just grew lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> it must of been around 40 days i think when i took her to her scan coz i did not know if she was pregnant or not then after the scan she just grew lol


ow so it all came on last few weekswell she is getting a big bellymust be hard them carrying all the extra weight.


----------



## trueblue (Jul 30, 2008)

Morning all im new here, and i was just browsing all the lovley pics of ur dogs. Im just waiting to find out if my staffie is preggers, i still need to wait 2 weeks.

They all look sooo great sorry to but in 

Anniexx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Morning all im new here, and i was just browsing all the lovley pics of ur dogs. Im just waiting to find out if my staffie is preggers, i still need to wait 2 weeks.
> 
> They all look sooo great sorry to but in
> 
> Anniexx


hi
when did you get her mated
are you going to get a scan?


----------



## trueblue (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi, 

The 1st mating was on the 22nd of July then on the 24th. We are going to get her scaned next week hopefully.

annie


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Hi,
> 
> The 1st mating was on the 22nd of July then on the 24th. We are going to get her scaned next week hopefully.
> 
> annie


Yes scans are good because it can be hard to tel
Did they tie when they mated.
Is your girl kc reg and health checked


----------



## trueblue (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes they tied both times, she is KC and so was the dog, her dad is silver zella and has 28 ch, in history, she has had all the health checks and the dog also.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

trueblue said:


> Yes they tied both times, she is KC and so was the dog, her dad is silver zella and has 28 ch, in history, she has had all the health checks and the dog also.


That is good to hear that they are both health tested and kc reg
If they tied they got more chance of gettin caught.
I dont breed sbt -but i do own one and love the breed..
It is horrible playing the waiting game to see if she is or isnt havin pups


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

well ive just got to say i carnt believe how many members are havin staffie pups


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i was thinking the same when we planned the breeding there were no staffie litters around and now there's a staffie boom glad that we found some homes before we breed now


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

This is not a personal attack so please dont think this is aimed at you
This is why i would never breed a staffie bacause so many litters and not as many good homes for these wonderfull dogs
I love the breed and i can always go buy a staffie from a good breeder like sallyanneso no need for a owner like me to breed.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> This is not a personal attack so please dont think this is aimed at you
> This is why i would never breed a staffie bacause so many litters and not as many good homes for these wonderfull dogs
> I love the breed and i can always go buy a staffie from a good breeder like sallyanneso no need for a owner like me to breed.


The KC have actually been pleading with people to stop breeding Staffies for some time now. There is a member on another forum I use who had staff puppies of 10 weeks old left a couple of weeks ago, and it was looking like some very hard decisions re the pups were going to have to be made. 

I don't think I could stand the stress of breeding without bookings.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I think the current credit crunch is having an effect on all breeds to be honest. Being a Dalmatian owner I know of a few litters that still had pups past the 8 week mark and that is ususally so rare in this breed as pups are usually reserved before a mating has even taken place.

I am not a breeder, nor will I ever be, but I would certainly rethink breeding at the moment because people just can't afford a new puppy at the moment, I mean look at news articles at the moment about rescue centres being fit to burtsing because people are abandoning their pets because money is so tight  I'd personally starve myself first !!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> This is not a personal attack so please dont think this is aimed at you
> This is why i would never breed a staffie bacause so many litters and not as many good homes for these wonderfull dogs
> I love the breed and i can always go buy a staffie from a good breeder like sallyanneso no need for a owner like me to breed.


I agree - in our local rescue centre all they have are staffies and staffie crosses. I have just bred my border terrier for the first time and I knew I would be able to home them all as there are hardly any around here and my breeder has a waiting list and isn't even breeding this year. I am still getting approx 2 enquiries a day and they are 8 weeks now and all sold. I imagine ckc are quite hot these days too as they are very popular.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> I agree - in our local rescue centre all they have are staffies and staffie crosses. I have just bred my border terrier for the first time and I knew I would be able to home them all as there are hardly any around here and my breeder has a waiting list and isn't even breeding this year. I am still getting approx 2 enquiries a day and they are 8 weeks now and all sold. I imagine ckc are quite hot these days too as they are very popular.


Year i have a waiting list and still people keep asking when my next litter is due so when i do get my next litter(fingers crossed) they should all be spoken for.
My stud dog owner is great as well as she always willing to help find home she even been sending bitches owners to me about using my rooney-because she not got the tri colour
I am glad your dogs have all found good homes

It is a very sad that so many pet owners breed their staffies and alot end up in rescue centers-because they do make super family dogs-just a shame so many owners are breeding them and alot also are not k creg or doing no health checkswhy not leave it to the good breeders that know the breed well


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> This is not a personal attack so please dont think this is aimed at you
> This is why i would never breed a staffie bacause so many litters and not as many good homes for these wonderfull dogs
> I love the breed and i can always go buy a staffie from a good breeder like sallyanneso no need for a owner like me to breed.


Wow,thanks for the compliment 
It's very true,Staffords are very very overbred at the moment.

And as for the stud dog silver zella guess what colour he is?apparently he is very well bred because he goes back to Vanoric Voo Doo,Wow - So does my bitch on both her mother's side and fathers side.Does that make her exceptional quality to breed from,Of course not.
He boasts 28 champions within his pedigree and ???he has never been shown but that's ok because he is bred back to Ch Vanoric Voodoo so he must be good.

I've never read such rubbish!!!
Here is one of the ads,
THE FAMOUS TOP UK BLUE STAFFOFRDSHIRE BULLTERRIER STUD (KC SILVER ZELLA ) is now a very well known stud ALL OVER ENGLAND ,SCOTLAND,WALES,GERMANY,FRANCE,DENMARK,FINLAND,BELGIUM,BECAUSE OF HIS EXELLENT PEDIGREE ANDPROVEN TO SIRE MANY HEALTHY CHUNKY PUPS JUST LIKE HIM as you would expect wiyh a pedigree with so many champions ,me and my familyhave always wanted a staffy and were overjoyed when we found blue and i am sure all who see him agree he is a credit to the breed this is blue he is now 2 years old and filling out niceley and already showing his qaulities of hosting a full KC pedigree WITH A STAGGERING 28 CHAMPIONS AND FURTHER MORE HE IS CAREFULLY LINE BRED TO CHAMPION VANORIC VOODOO THIS TOP SHOW DOG IS IN (SILVER ZELLAS)PEDIGREE 5 TIMES AND AND BETTER STILL SILVER ZELLA PASSES 14 CHAMPIONS ON TO YOUR PUPS AND 5 OF THAT 14 STILL BEING CH VANORIC VOODOO NOW HOW MANY BLUE STUDS DO YOU KNOW THAT CAN DO THAT IN TOTAL SILVER ZELLA HAS 28 CHAMPIONS (YOU WILL NOT FIND A BLUE STUD WITH MORE IN ENGLAND,SCOTLAND, OR WALES WITH MORE THAN THAT (TRY LOOKING FOR YOURSELF)) FOR THESE REASONS THIS IS WHY SILVER ZELLA IS VERY UNIQE he is also L-2HGA clear and HC-1 AND ALSO PHP/HC EYE CLEAR AND HAS ALL HIS HEALTH CHECKS NEEDED he as a solid short and stocky build with a nice bully head and he has a superb temprement and loves long walks and enjoys all the attention he gets he is available for stud to healthy aproved bitches that will credit the breed he is already proven (pups sometimes available) his fee is £400

If he's so unique etc why is this dog not shown?
Oh and you can use a CH dog that has proved himself in the ring and by producing quality pups that have also made it in the ring,for less than £400.

Looks like the colour is doing the talking again.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi sorry but this has gone of the pregnancy photos.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> Year i have a waiting list and still people keep asking when my next litter is due so when i do get my next litter(fingers crossed) they should all be spoken for.
> My stud dog owner is great as well as she always willing to help find home she even been sending bitches owners to me about using my rooney-because she not got the tri colour
> I am glad your dogs have all found good homes
> 
> It is a very sad that so many pet owners breed their staffies and alot end up in rescue centers-because they do make super family dogs-just a shame so many owners are breeding them and alot also are not k creg or doing no health checkswhy not leave it to the good breeders that know the breed well


I must admit - though I love the look of staffies and know they are good with children I have always been put off because everyone around here walks them after dark and on lead because they fight with other dogs. I like to have dogs that I can let off lead and can enjoy watching play with other dogs! Own personal experience and I am sure its just down to socialisation.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Sorry Kerrie about going off topic. I think your tia is gorgeous and will have beautiful pups.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> I must admit - though I love the look of staffies and know they are good with children I have always been put off because everyone around here walks them after dark and on lead because they fight with other dogs. I like to have dogs that I can let off lead and can enjoy watching play with other dogs! Own personal experience and I am sure its just down to socialisation.


Yes ok but i can say that mine is the boss over my dogs but she does get on great with my cavs
I can walk mine off the lead in the day and me and my friend walk our staffies together (she as a male)she never leaves my side she walks nicer than my cavs
I think alot of it is down to bad owners not the dogs


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i can also walk Tarro and the stud dog alfie anytime of day and they are brilliant off lead with other dogs Soz its gone off topic Anymore preggie pics ?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Wow,thanks for the compliment
> It's very true,Staffords are very very overbred at the moment.
> 
> And as for the stud dog silver zella guess what colour he is?apparently he is very well bred because he goes back to Vanoric Voo Doo,Wow - So does my bitch on both her mother's side and fathers side.Does that make her exceptional quality to breed from,Of course not.
> ...


Yes agree they are using the blue again
I carnt see why people are going for this colour?
Im still in shock how many staffie owners are having litters- i have to admit i can see why the rescue centers are full


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

This is a forum so it does go of topic at times


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Unfortunately Kerry, threads do go off topic, although its still about Staffies Sallyanne Who said it was a good example of the breedThe Owner By overusing a Stud dog does not IMO help the breed either


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

I think it alot of members are sick of the bad press staffies get

I also think 2 many litters been churned out(not a dig at any members )


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

clueless said:


> Unfortunately Kerry, threads do go off topic, although its still about Staffies Sallyanne Who said it was a good example of the breedThe Owner By overusing a Stud dog does not IMO help the breed either


It appears that way,the owner is saying he's a credit to the breed,surely to make that assumption he needs to be shown 

There are alot of dogs and bitches out there that go back to Ch Vanoric Voodoo,but to me that means naff all.It doesn't mean that they all will be outstanding quality does it ?
I don't see anything spectacular or special about this dog going by the pics.
If you google silver zella you'll see some pics - then come back and tell me what your honest opinion of him is


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> I think it alot of members are sick of the bad press staffies get
> 
> I also think 2 many litters been churned out(not a dig at any members )


Totally agree with you far too many are bred without proper thought and consideration.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Well staffs are certainly a hot topic.

Back to thread - this is Jess a couple of days before giving birth. You would believe she had six, I don't know where she put them all!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> It appears that way,the owner is saying he's a credit to the breed,surely to make that assumption he needs to be shown
> 
> There are alot of dogs and bitches out there that go back to Ch Vanoric Voodoo,but to me that means naff all.It doesn't mean that they all will be outstanding quality does it ?
> I don't see anything spectacular or special about this dog going by the pics.
> If you google silver zella you'll see some pics - then come back and tell me what your honest opinion of him is


Have to agree, he does not make me go Wow, particularly his head He may also have 28Champions to his Ped, but rather far back and looks like first generation has no affixes or maybe thats what I see as unsure of Staff Breeders and their affixes


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry but i was just going off post will get back to it after lol What do you think of this staff.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Insane said:


> Well staffs are certainly a hot topic.
> 
> Back to thread - this is Jess a couple of days before giving birth. You would believe she had six, I don't know where she put them all!


Jess looks very neat in that pic if she had 6 Wow


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Sorry but i was just going off post will get back to it after lol What do you think of this staff.


so what do you really think of this staff


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

It's the picture champdogs use,
I knew I'd seen it somewhere before.

He looks ok,from what I can see on the pic


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> so what do you really think of this staff


He has got a better head and nicer leg length than other one imo


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well he is the dad of Tias boyfriend george.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

krrbl123 said:


> Well he is the dad of Tias boyfriend george.


Im sorry hun but that doesn't mean a thing


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

i did not say it did i was just comparing him to the blue one


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

clueless said:


> Have to agree, he does not make me go Wow, particularly his head He may also have 28Champions to his Ped, but rather far back and looks like first generation has no affixes or maybe thats what I see as unsure of Staff Breeders and their affixes


He has sparstaff and friarstaff 2nd generation I recognise those kennel names,but never heard of his dam or sire.
The Champions are as you pointed out way back into the fourth and fifth generation,so therefore won't add any influence into puppies bred from this dog,honestly some Breeders


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> He has sparstaff and friarstaff 2nd generation I recognise those kennel names,but never heard of his dam or sire.
> The Champions are as you pointed out way back into the fourth and fifth generation,so therefore won't add any influence into puppies bred from this dog,honestly some Breeders


My Thoughts exactly. Sorry Kerry o keep disturbing the thread but I am wanting to ne nosey
Sallyanne do you know Absolstaff Affix


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

thats ok lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

clueless said:


> My Thoughts exactly. Sorry Kerry o keep disturbing the thread but I am wanting to ne nosey
> Sallyanne do you know Absolstaff Affix


Never heard of it,that's a new one on me.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Never heard of it,that's a new one on me.


Okay LOL She still showing think her dog in ring at moment is Absolstaff Apple Jack. She has a Crested I bred and she been real busy recently as moved to Boarding kennels. Will need to go google and see if she still showing or I suppose I would be better phoning her LOL


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

clueless said:


> My Thoughts exactly. Sorry Kerry o keep disturbing the thread but I am wanting to ne nosey
> Sallyanne do you know Absolstaff Affix


Hi

she has a nice lad (Apple Jack) and had a lovely young bitch the other year when they were out showing.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Wow,thanks for the compliment
> It's very true,Staffords are very very overbred at the moment.
> 
> And as for the stud dog silver zella guess what colour he is?apparently he is very well bred because he goes back to Vanoric Voo Doo,Wow - So does my bitch on both her mother's side and fathers side.Does that make her exceptional quality to breed from,Of course not.
> ...




Hmm well at only 2 he's had an impressive stud life 

And sorry but where in the standard does it say :short and stocky build with a nice bully head????

They are not short and stocky with bully heads  they are a standard 16" with Stafford heads  why do people assume they have to have big [email protected]@dy heads and be short and stocky 

Educate yourself with the standard of the dog you are breeding.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Hi
> 
> she has a nice lad (Apple Jack) and had a lovely young bitch the other year when they were out showing.


Thanks Dennyboy, will try and get her on phone as not spoke to her for months now


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> It appears that way,the owner is saying he's a credit to the breed,surely to make that assumption he needs to be shown
> 
> There are alot of dogs and bitches out there that go back to Ch Vanoric Voodoo,but to me that means naff all.It doesn't mean that they all will be outstanding quality does it ?
> I don't see anything spectacular or special about this dog going by the pics.
> If you google silver zella you'll see some pics - then come back and tell me what your honest opinion of him is


well i have had a look and i dont think that much of him in all honesty


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Hi
> 
> she has a nice lad (Apple Jack) and had a lovely young bitch the other year when they were out showing.


Are they regulars on the show circuit ?
It's been a while since we were last at a show,
That affix still doesn't ring any bells though,unless it's me having a blonde moment lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Ignore me lol definatly having a dim day today 
Probably because I'm full of cold 

I just googled the affix,recognise the dog and his handler although I don't know them personally,but couldn't place the affix.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

clueless said:


> Have to agree, he does not make me go Wow, particularly his head He may also have 28Champions to his Ped, but rather far back and looks like first generation has no affixes or maybe thats what I see as unsure of Staff Breeders and their affixes





sallyanne said:


> He has sparstaff and friarstaff 2nd generation I recognise those kennel names,but never heard of his dam or sire.
> The Champions are as you pointed out way back into the fourth and fifth generation,so therefore won't add any influence into puppies bred from this dog,honestly some Breeders


I'm no expert in Staffies but he looks very "normal" to me, nothing special. His pedigree is certainly nothing to boast about, I would actually avoid a pedigree like that if looking for a stud!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Ignore me lol definatly having a dim day today
> Probably because I'm full of cold
> 
> I just googled the affix,recognise the dog and his handler although I don't know them personally,but couldn't place the affix.


I am like that evryday I do not know if she has been showing much this year due to new kennel business


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

clueless said:


> I am like that evryday I do not know if she has been showing much this year due to new kennel business


Not seen them out,but not been out much myself  Havent seen them at the shows ive been to this year so far,but their lad is nice and their young bitch did quite well when she was shown,she was very pretty.

With the weather and price of petrol i dont think anyones been out as much lately.

Not entered any shows for ages  keep looking at the schedules and realising they have closed  must get a few sorted for next month.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Dennyboy said:


> Not seen them out,but not been out much myself  Havent seen them at the shows ive been to this year so far,but their lad is nice and their young bitch did quite well when she was shown,she was very pretty.
> 
> With the weather and price of petrol i dont think anyones been out as much lately.
> 
> Not entered any shows for ages  keep looking at the schedules and realising they have closed  must get a few sorted for next month.


Thanks Dennyboy I did a google and noticed she has a Pup for sale so maybe been to busy if had a litter. I have noticed my breeds numbers down at Champ shos recently due to expense, sad really


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

Getting back to the pictures of pregnant dogs - it would appear that these doggies are carrying more under the ribs rather than much lower down? I have been looking in the wrong place?????


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought they got really round unless that the last few days


----------



## bianca8 (Dec 29, 2009)

here is a pic of my preg staffy a week ago full term, she has only a few days to go now


----------

